# I need help with an underwater sand waterfall



## Bosefus06

So recently I stumbled across an idea that knocked my socks off. It involves using air bubbles to create a waterfall of sand inside your tank. I am very interested, and I started working on it today. However, I can't really find much information, and everything I do find is extremely vague. I was wondering if anyone has successfully tried this, and if you have any pointers. My main questions are:

What kind of sand should I use? I just tried some decorative, extremely fine sand that I bought at Michael's. I think it's too fine because it won't even sink. It just floats around.

What kind of air pump should I use? And what kind of air stone? Small, fine bubbles or large ones?


----------



## holly12

Just googled the idea and watched some vids... VERY cool idea! 

I found this site: How to Create a Sand Fountain for an Aquarium | eHow.com

Hope that helps and you HAVE to post pics if you do it! I'm in love with the idea!


----------



## Bosefus06

Thanks for the heads up about the site. And if I get it going, I will definitely post some pics. 

I have another question. I am making a rock wall to hide the tubing in the tank. I am using styrofoam, which I am going to cut and sculpt to look like a rock cliff. I am using paint to get the white styrofoam to look more like natural rocks. Since I am using paint, I am going to cover the entire thing with aquarium safe silicone when I am finished. The only problem is that this will give me a very smooth surface. I want to attach some moss to the "cliff" to make it look like it's in a jungle, but I can't figure out how to get the moss to cling to the smooth surface. Any ideas?

I was thinking I could screw a bunch of screws into the wall, and then coat them with the silicone so they don't harm the water. I could use the 1/4" protruding head to tie fishing line, and kind of strap the moss between the wall and the line. I'm not sure how well this will work, so any other ideas would be very appreciated.


----------



## majerah1

You can use some quickrete to make it rock like.
‪DIY Aquarium Background‬‏ - YouTube
Theres a youtube video.There are more ways,just do a search for DIY aquarium backgrounds and it pulls up tons of DIYs.


----------



## freshwater77

I would think that of you're going for a natural look, you could wire live moss to the rock using monofilament or anchoring wire (you can find that at most aquarium stores). Either work a nail through or, using a narrow bit, drill a hole into your silicone-covered styrofoam and make two or three holes for each place you want to anchor moss to. Lay down the moss and truss it to the wall snugly (tight enough so it doesn't float away but not so tight it cuts off circulation or severs the fibers). Live moss will usually anchor itself to structures much like a wired/anchored orchid would attach to a base. I would think that if you rough up the surface of or add sand to the silicone so that it's not perfectly smooth, the channels in the silicone would provide a good place for moss roots to anchor.

If you want fake moss, could you sprinkle the moss onto the rock while the silicone is still wet? Or do your base coat of silicone first, let dry, and then add moss to a wet coat of silicone? 

Good luck and I'd love to see photos of the finished product!


----------



## holly12

I was thinking along the lines of freshwater77 - use some thread and 'sew' the moss to the Styrofoam... eventually it should grow I would think... or, do like Bev says and use quickrete.


----------



## sschreiner5

I know I'm digging up an old post here but I just saw it and really like the waterfall. I suppose I could build one but I would rather not. Anybody know who makes them or where to buy them? 

A 3D background with a waterfall would be really cool. I am not artistic enough to build my own background but I might be able to buy a background and then build a waterfall into it. If I cant find a waterfall I like I'll try the background idea. 

Any opinions on where to buy a 3d background? Who has the best selection and prices on 3D backgrounds?


----------



## Summer

really nifty idea!


----------



## James0816

They're not too increadibly hard to make if you're crafty.

Small plastic bowl or similar object. Will need to sit up a few inches. PVC pipe, air line tubing, air stone, a valve and a pump.

cut two notches in the pipe; one at the bottom for the sand to dump into, and one how ever high you want the water fall. The bowl will need a small hole in the bottom for the sand to "drain" into the pipe.

air line tubing from the pump to the valve and then from valve to stone. Valve of course it to control the lift.

from the top notch, you'll want to construct a small ledge on the inside of the pipe (to catch the sand) with a small lip to the outside (for the sand to drop back down). Angle it around 45 degrees or so. The air will bring the sand to the top and most will settle into this tray. It will begin piling up and then start to flow out and fall back down into the bowl.

Yes, old thread and I too have hashed this out. ;o)

Go for it!


----------

